# The Black Beard Curse



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I've run into a little bit of a "Black Beard" algae problem in my heavily planted 55 gal. I have about 8 shrimps but they don't seem to care for the dark stringy algae that is growing on the tips of most my plants. I tried brushing the algae off the plants but it always returns the next day. I also do 20% water changes twice a week. Any suggestions on what I can do to get rid of this crap?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I have the same thing in my 30 gal. I used tetra algae control, within a week the algae all died and turned red. Tetra "algae control" is the only one I've found to be plant safe.

Hope this helps -Z


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest nerite snails, siamese algae eaters, or flying foxes which are the only things that I know of that eat beard algae. Not sure what all is stocked into your tank so not sure which option would be the best for you although nerite snails will work with any stocking. 
Another thing that was mentioned to me a while back -- do you leave your lights on when you do your water changes? If so, it tends to bring on beard algae. Not exactly sure why though.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had it back in janurday.Siamese algae eater will eat it also leave the light off until its dies out. a week or so. that will help.cut back on your light to 8 hours a day.do you have live plants?


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

I usually do an 8 hour light cycle and I always turn the lights off when I do water changes. I have a rubber lip Pleco, 7 or 8 ghost shrimp, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters, a few Gourami, 6 Neon Tetra, 2 Blue Rams, 5 Angel Fish, 2 Clown Loach, 2 Dwarf Gourami, a small handful of pond snails (unwanted) and 2 fairly large Nerite Snails. The tank is heavily planted with mostly hard to kill plants, but I have a couple delicate plants as well.. would keeping the lights off for a week hurt the plants?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it did not on mine but would keep an eye on them.did you add anything new to your tank in the last few weeks?8 hours is about right for the light.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure what is causing your beard algae but you are a good bit overstocked. Especially with 5 angels and the clown loaches. Depending on the plant, completing cutting the lighting time down to none can have detrimental effect on the plant. I have not really heard anyone really clear themselves of beard algae but cutting back to no lighting. When I have it grown on plants, I remove the leaves that have the algae on them to help control the growth so that it keeps it from taking over my plants. On decor or wood, I just leave it alone. My nerites eat it off of my decor and wood although they are notorious slow about it. LOL


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a 155G overwhelmed with BBA and 2 SAE's took care of it 100%. They are now almost 6" long and fat as pigs. Another reference was that Rosy Barbs will too eat BBA but that is the ONLY other fish I've heard of that will much on the critter. Yes, I've tried all sorts of snails, plecos and other suggested fishes and have only ignored the Barbs.. (I dislike barbs)... 
Of note! A lot of pet stores sell flying foxes as Siamese Algae Eaters. Don't be fooled. The FF's will eat algae for the first few weeks/month... SAE's love the stuff! How to tell the difference? 
SAE's will exhibit the horizontal black stripe all the way through their caudal fin(Tail)... .The FF's will show the stripe terminating at the beginning of the tail fin. Get ya some SAE's... I swear by them... and in fact will be picking up some more for a 120G that's starting to show the same.


----------



## KTWNLGND (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I will try removing some of the leaves and cut down light times to 5 hours for a week to see if it helps..

As for the crowded community of fish... I got a little carried away.. I love my fishies.. LoL


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Dont worry mine is a little over stocked to.i just do an extra water change each week and that tacks care of at least for me.gooduck


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The one problem with the fish that he is overstocked with is they will outgrow his tank. The clown loaches get very large and a 55 is only large enough for 2 angels. A little overstocking by putting too many fish in the tank is different than overstocking one with fish that are too big for the tank. 

Either way, until you get that sorted out (I do understand how it happened. Fish get addictive  ) make sure you really keep up with your water changes and watch your fish for signs of aggression.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

2 Angels max for a 55G? IMHO I allocate approx 10G per Angel. Less if the tank is heavily planted. If planted, I'll go down to about a rough 8G per fish. My breeder friends (2) utilizes 20G tanks for their operations. Move the eggs to 1G - 5G container/tanks and then onto a 20-29 once free swimming and then up to a 55G once nickle size. One breeder keeps his breeders 100% in 20G TANKS! Where do you get the info on 2 for a 55G? Just curious.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Breeding, sure 20 gallons. But are yours paired? If they form pairs then with the lack of space someone will get ill with spawning. Which of course means that they will start fussing. Also from what I have been told, placing them in a 20 to spawn is only a temporary housing, not for permanent residence.

Also, angels need more than ten gallons per fish. They get rather large as I am sure you are aware. I would keep one in no less than 29 gallons, and still I feel it is too small. I know this from experience. My single male, in a 29 looked cramped. I couldn't possibly think of placing him long term, with another, in a 20 gallon. Such a tall fish. Keep in mind they get 10 to 12 inches.I believe Susankat has a picture around of her angels in a 220. You can see with the fin length and just the height of them is massive, so cramming them in a small setup, brings to mind goldfish in a bowl.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ chipmunk.Overstocking a population can be dealt with by water changes,overstocking by having fish to large for the tank is a whole different can of beans.Waterchanges will remove any waterquality issues with just having to many fish,but you can't "stretch" the size of a tank if it is just"plain not large enough".
And for breeding I would really do nothing less than a 29 for angels,and if you cared you do bigger(I care,I moved mine into a 33Long(4'x12")).


----------

